# GOOD smell coming from turtle tank???



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight, I walked into my room, and was greeted with a very pleasant smell. It was coming from (RES) Frankie's tank.
It's kind of hard to describe if you've never smelled it, but it was kind of like smell of a breeze coming off the lake, or big body of fresh water. Fresh and clean smelling.

This can't be a bad thing, right


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

D: 
magical turtle! Approach with offering of fresh peaches and greet as "O Wise One...."


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Srenaeb said:


> D:
> magical turtle! Approach with offering of fresh peaches and greet as "O Wise One...."


Agreed. Be prepared to begin sacrificing things should the Wise One command it. You never know.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol!! xD

Yeah, she pretty much gets everything she wants as it is


----------

